# FreeBSD with Skylake



## anton_b (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I am a Linux user with some experience, but I'm new to FreeBSD. I really like this OS, but since I have Lenovo T460 with Skylake GPU I won't see it fully supported until FreeBSD 12.

Is there a workaround/fix for that? Maybe some port I can install? After all, TrueOS devs managed to do it somehow.

I'm running FreeBSD 11.1.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ekingston (Oct 26, 2017)

TrueOS did it by using FreeBSD 12 (development branch).

I have not found a solution that lets me use hardware graphics on newer Intel integrated system, like yours. I am also somewhat interested. My laptop is coming up to it's 6th birthday. My Intel NUC (home FreeBSD server) is too new and so continues to run headless.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 26, 2017)

> Is there a workaround/fix for that?


not a workaround, but
you could go with DragonflyBSD or OpenBSD meanwhile


----------



## anton_b (Oct 26, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> not a workaround, but
> you could go with DragonflyBSD or OpenBSD meanwhile



Dragonfly BSD doesn't install well alongside other OSes. So you're saying that OpenBSD has Skylake support?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 26, 2017)

anton_b said:
			
		

> So you're saying that OpenBSD has Skylake support?


6.2, latest release,even KabyLake.
A friend of mine is a programmer and has 6.2 on KabyLake now 



> Dragonfly BSD doesn't install well alongside other OSes


Where did you read that? Even though I use Dragonfly as lone-standing OS on laptop, nonetheless I recently installed 5.0 release on desktop, (for fun, since I like it a lot) alongside Linux and FreeBSD. No problems tribooting so far, though DragonflyBSD lays on a small secondary SSD.

Also look at this guy's successfull attempt ,who posted some days ago on reddit's r/dragonflybsd, about multibooting different *BSDs, including Dragonfly, and ArchLinux on UEFI


----------



## anton_b (Oct 26, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> 6.2, latest release,even KabyLake.
> A friend of mine is a programmer and has 6.2 on KabyLake now
> 
> 
> ...



DragonflyBSD seems a little too exotic for me, I will try OpenBSD for now.

Thanks for the tip!


----------

